# Key improvements to FA



## Janet Merai (Jul 27, 2005)

I would like to start off, with, FA should be freedom to express, not bash everyone for their own preference, which is quite discrimination and I HAVE seen it.

Next is, the drama on FA is so horrible, its like I am watching those pointless sitcoms which do nothing but stress problems and end up curing them with forgiveness.
I even codenamed FA, on my own, from a series I heard of:
"We know drama"
Now, I am not saying its bad or horrible, but, if you look at FA from a guests stand-point, it looks ugly and disgusting.

Third, who wants to see what users are mis-behaving or whatever?
Who gives a sh*?  The moderators are there to do their JOB, not curse, hurt and degrade others as I have seen before.
If you walked into McDonalds, I don't think they would be cursing you out because you like Happy Meals and they think its stupid.
Sure they are paid, but, its a nice attitude to keep and shows a nice atmosphere in FA, which I have not seen.
What I sugges is moderators who help out even under stress or put their away message on or whatever.
Keep a list of bugs or stuff like that, keep track of things, otherwise, people will begin to piss off admins and mods alike, which I have been through before and I agree, it kills off the interest after so much discussion.

The forums need rules big time, and I mean BIG time.
People state their preferences and others say it is sick or whatever, or they question freedom of expression with due tos terms.
I mean, if it is not stated in the tos, I can agree with the poster, but, things are REALLY getting pointless and stupid with idiotic questions and preference bashing.
One thing I will say is, everyone has a strand of hair, whether it be short, fat, skinny or however it looks.  Stop complaining, you like it a certain way, others shouldn't complain.

The categories and sub-categories SERIOUSLY need thinking.
Everytime I began to upload a picture, I looked at pointless categories, and much requested areas.
Being that it seems to be based on alternate preferences rather than outside ones or just generally, it seems like a lack of understanding or planning, just slapping it there so it can be over with, or I could be wrong.

I have seen people bashing interests due to lack of understanding which hurts many.  But I cannot say that it should be taken down.  Maybe a rule which states that bashing not be allowed or saying it should be thought of in a nuetral plan rather than kill others happy feeling (however you want to put it).

Front-page SERIOUSLY SERIOUSLY needs planning.
You have a slapped on header and below, some oddly used category and recent images.
Not bad, but the design should be thought out rather than just making one on the fly.
Try getting designs, drawings, how it should be in other sections before making ideas to reality.  All I see is many attempts to hide errors with fancy shmancy designs, which truly needs to be thought out.
Also, designers can make good images, but, it is really up to YOU how YOU want the design to look Jheryn, others are just good at the images.
Plan is the key.

There are many bugs, mistakes, and little errors I have seen for months without anything done to it which would make the interactivity a lot helpful for people needing the best.
Mistakes include when you are not registered or registered, viewing an image in full resolution still says to view in full resolution and just re-links to the same image again.
Another one is a feature where one could see who a favorited image is done by along with the image name and submission date or whatever it is.
Interactivity could be more thought out with proper spelling and grammer, all I see is "!" or other such things which register as something else, or it is just me.
Errors I have found include allowing "!" in image names which actually makes an image non-existant, it should not be allowed or disabled to prevent confusion.

The front-page admin notes could be more friendly rather than promising.
All I usually see is promises, nothing ever fun to read and drama to the extent.
If you seriously need to rant or vent, make a new private journal or something, geez, we do NOT want to hear pointless sh* that we do not want to see.  I certainly don't, others may not care, I just find it rather disturbing and pointless to cry about things, especially to a more mature site.
Does DA do that? (yes, i am being stupid)

Another annoyance I find is how dark Furaffinity looks.
Sure, the theme looks good and so does the images, but, its WAY too dark to be considered a theme.
As I am open to things, I think a more colorful theme rather than black/white would do better, as it makes people feel great rather than staring at an arrangement of plain black/white.
When I look at FA, the first mood that pops into my head is "we want to protect what we love" which is protected by fans.
Give it a rest and work on things like that.  Get others opinions too.

Here's my final conclusion to what to do, which is REALLY beneficial too.

Designs- Make a TON of them and present them to everyone for testing, not allowing uploads, only uploaded images and submissions to be seen, just allow it for a period of time and then gather up everyone's thought on a forum, then make a decision.  The more you make, the more presentable you are and honorable it gets.

Themes- Along with designs, also make a static version of FA with multiple themes and see what others like and make a forum about it for opinions and ideas, same thing as designs.

Ideas- Draw out and plan these designs/themes, it would benefit you and users.  Take your time, FA is in no rush to vanish and would benefit even better with more planned out features and more evolution, which throws FA out as Sonic porn as it is today.

Opinions- Don't ignore people, take some time and read these thoughts before doing anything, listen to your fans, they actually mean something and really beneficial.  The more reading you do, the more ideas, designs or help you get, which benefits you too.  Take your time, do NOT rush, FA is here to stay, right?

Rules- Discuss rules, post them, talk about them and find out which ones best suit FA, find others opinions and what-not.

Talk with artists, fans and others to get inspirational ideas, don't just sit in your chair flicking your chin thinking of what life could do for you.
It amazes me how far FA has gone without life, but, with life, it could go even farther.

Please take this into consideration.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

I think a "three strikes, you're out" policy needs to be implemented onto FA. Quite simply: if a user screws of and violates TOS three times, he's banned. Three seperate, valid complaints.

A lot of people get angry, upset, get rather emotional and say things they regret. While they may violate the warning, they are good people otherwise. The "three strikes" policy is good for repeat offenders -- aka, those who are truly causing problems.

Nobody likes a site that's TOO heavy handed, but nobody likes one too lenient, either. I think it's a good measure for user control. We had a similar policy when I was working on the support staff at Origin.


----------



## BH5432 (Jul 27, 2005)

the 3 strikes your out thing is a good idea. And ussually it works quite well. In getting rid of the bad apples. But sometimezs in my case furs can get screwed over by it. Hence me on a site called Yiffy.net. I got banned because I was never taught how to properly RP.

Anyway. I understand that furs can have a bad day. and sometimes there just fucktards.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

BH5432 said:
			
		

> the 3 strikes your out thing is a good idea. And ussually it works quite well. In getting rid of the bad apples. But sometimezs in my case furs can get screwed over by it. Hence me on a site called Yiffy.net. I got banned because I was never taught how to properly RP.
> 
> Anyway. I understand that furs can have a bad day. and sometimes there just fucktards.



Which is why rules and actions need to be clearly represented in a Rules of Conduct along with a TOS.


----------



## Suule (Jul 27, 2005)

Both - TOS anr Rules need to be rewritten to point out things that were a big gray area in the recent happenings (code copyrights/license, ownership of database, storage of personal data) and avoid such things as running away with the database backups thinking it's legal.


----------

